# Requesting feedback on an idea to kickstart the economy



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

This topic probably has more interest to the American LJs out there, though all feedback is appreciated…

I would describe myself as more apolitical as I do not consider myself aligned with any political party right now. The economy is obviously in rough shape and I am not anxious to see it get any bleaker. Rather than focus on blame, though, I would rather work on ideas on what might help get things going again. I hear much talk on how we need a new technology, but with the infrastructure already set up overseas, I don't see new manufacturing hitting the states. The new fluorescent lightbulbs, for example, went straight overseas without any real pit stop in manufacturing here.

I couldn't help but notice, when looking for a flag to hang from my porch, that I could not find a US flag actually made in the United States. From what I understand, souvenir shops in our state and federal buildings are stocked with items not made in this country. This all started a thought "If there are rules for properly disposing of a flag, why are there not rules on the manufacturing of one?" America is not going to compete price-wise with any item that we manufacturer with the existing trade agreements. Government cannot go into business itself with strictly American made products but we could make laws regarding the use and manufacture of state and federal government symbols. What if we had a list of federally protected national and state symbols (i.e. Uncle Sam, American Flag, Liberty Bell, Declaration of Independence, etc.) that followed certain laws in their creation and use. True that there would have to be certain allowances for creative expression and some things (like the Statue of Liberty that was given to us by France) would not be in the list because it is not ours to regulate.

Imagine how many jobs that would create. State flags and symbolism required to be manufactured in the state of origin and souvenirs in federal shops created in factories evenly distributed across the 50 states. The prices of these things would naturally go up and the citizens would have to consider it almost a patriotic duty to purchase these things. But wouldn't it be worth it to know that what you purchased was manufactured in this country by materials gathered and produced here? What do you folks think? Some of you have manufacturing backgrounds at adminstrative levels. Do you think this would be logical and/or feasible? I have been kicking around the thought of pushing this idea all the way up the political chain through social media to gain some national support. Do any of you see where this would not work?

David


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Hm.

I can't speak for anybody else, on this one, but … personally … I like pie.

And … as we've learned, recently … ice cream, too.

Now … the way *I* see it … it is *not* an either/or proposition.

I can have ice cream WITH pie, or-conversely-pie WITH ice cream.

Either way … I'm a Happy Boy.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Very enlightening Neil. Now the real question…do you like American Pie? Or are you one that views the eating of pie as a multicultural experience? I suppose one would not want to limit themselves in areas involving fine dining


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I mean …

It largely depends on where the "American" pie is made … wouldn't you think ?

Plus, as Don McLean songs go … I may have liked "Vincent" better, but I DO know ALL the words to "American Pie."

Which … hasn't helped … anything … ever.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

"But I could have told you, Vincent, This world was never meant for one. As beautiful as you…" Brings tears to my eyes every single time Neil.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

And when no hope was left in sight, on that starry starry night
You took your life as lovers often do.

Ayup. You KNOW you're officially An Old Person when you get nostalgic and think to yourself, "now THAT was MUSIC."


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Hi David. Needless to say I am not an America citizen. However I accept your invitation for my feedback

That same point is actually in discussion worldwide, with the exception of low cost labor, and low tax countries. Mine is no exception.

A lot of local industrialist are quite happy with some kind of protection. In your flag example, I can imagine that the only happy would be the flag makers. Other common american ones as you said, will need to pay more for the same flag made elsewhere. Even if some american people as you, would be willing to "contribute" for the sake of patriotism, IMHO, it is some sort of privatization of taxes. The price surplus of the flag can be considered as a tax, and it will only be collected by flag makers.

I am not very keen of this kind of solutions.

Respectfully,

PS : I guess the best American pie is the one home made


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Okay … here's my sincere answer, and … truly, in a nutshell.

Unless the continuing rising costs of energy really skyrocket, it's still a LOT cheaper to make this kind of item offshore. That's particularly true when they can be shipped a BILLION (or a BAZILLION) units to the shipping container.

So … with domestic cost structures … I think sales would be severely impacted.

Profits would be, too, since the costs would have to be passed along-at least in large part-to the consumer.

Before EVER implementing such an idea, though, companies could do price-sensitivity testing, by changing ONLY the price, in an effort to tease out the elasticity of demand, as price goes up or down.

From there, they could likely project out the sales impact of the domestic cost AND pricing structure.

NONE of which should give ANYBODY the impression that my position on pie OR ice cream … has changed.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

In Arizona there's been a law on the books for some time requiring public service vehicles all be made in USA.
No patrol cars are Toyotas or Hondas here.

The problem is, that over the years, even GM and Ford are increasingly using foreign made parts in thier "American Made" cars.

This law is almost irrelevant now, seeing that a majority of USA sold Hondas are assembled in the USA and have nearly the same ratio of "Made in USA" parts versus "Made in Japan" parts as the domestic brands.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

The pie I like best is custom made, on-site. Some locations produce better pie than others, IMHO.

I'm ok with ice cream imported from out-of-town.

My wife really liked "Vincent" until I pointed out what it was about.

Regarding the original post, I think locally manufactured symbols and suveniors is much better as the basis for a business plan than for protectionist legislation.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

DS251:

I'm confused. My Subaru is from Indiana. Honda builds many vehicles in Ohio. Toyota makes lots of cars in KY and IN.

And on and on and on.

That's a curious policy, and … like most issues of manufacture … hard to draw bright lines.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I am reminded of a Preacher who was arrested in China for illegally ministering Christianity amongst the population.

He was given 3 years in prison for his crime, where he spent a majority of his time manufacturing Christmas lights for export to the USA. The irony is incredible, but purportedly true.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I miss the apple pie, from Julian, California.

It was a BEAUTIFUL mountain road, up to the mountain town. Famous route for the motorcycle set.

And … yeah … pie made right there, right then.

Inside me is a verrrrry fat guy, just itching to get out. Daily struggle.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't know where to weigh in on this one. I can see an argument for requiring that nationalistic items be made in country to keep the symbols nationalistic and that it could potentially help certain industries as there would be no overseas competition but do we wish to be that strict in the use of our national emblems. I'd have to vote no. 
Ds251- my toyota's vin starts with a 1 meaning US made, another example of the irrelevance of the law as you point out.

The best pie is strawberry rhubarb with a custard base. The biggest key is the crust, best made with lard and vodka for a truly flaky crust that simply melts in your mouth.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hello David 
fine question you bring up what do we do is a big thing since it bring so many questions 
to our mind but here is two links …................be aware that the seminarlesson takes 52 minuts
and the interwiew takes about ½ hour

one is a seminar with Joseph Stiglitz 
http://www.dr.dk/DR2/Danskernes+akademi/Oekonomi_Ledelse/Den_globale_oekonomiske_krise.htm

A Danish journalist made a program called Clements in amerika 
and he interveiwed Joseph Stiglitz
http://www.dr.dk/DR2/Danskernes+akademi/#/29661 (possible not working )
but here is a link about the program serie in english 
where you can 
see the enterveiw on itunes 
http://www.dr.dk/DR2/Clement+i+Amerika/index.htm

I think Stiglitz comes up with some good answers to what has to be done 
and he knows something about Oekonomic and what money is …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Then there's this silk tie that I wear to church. The tag says "Made in America - with foreign materials"

Where do you draw the line? 
Do American flags need to not only be made in America, but also use American Fabric? 
What about fabric made in the USA with thread and other raw materials from another country? 
Can they be packaged in foreign made packaging materials?
Do the shipping palets need to be made with domestic woods?

Where do you draw the line? 
Will this have ANY impact on our overall economy?

Welcome to the World economy.
I suggest we learn how to compete in this global arena.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

American made flags. Been here for years and supplies flags for many federal and state buildings. They run a good business with happy factory workers. Click the button for your zip code to find out where you can buy one.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I need someone to kick start me so I can get me a job.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the flag website *Craftsman*. Good to know that happy factory workers still exist 

*Dennis* - thanks for the link. I got a good taste of what you have to go through with everything in English. Trust me when I say your comprehension and ability to communicate in English far exceeds mine when it comes to Danish. I will never be able to develop a cool word for jewelry in your language.

Thanks all for the input. Unfortunately, I can't see American competing in a global economy. Our origins were more autonomous. I suppose we could get to a point where our citizens could get jobs in manufacturing that would allow them to make a product but at a salary where they would not be able to buy it. Only other options I can see would be to require the same human rights we preach and environmental protection that we adhere to being involved in the products we import or mandating some items that can only be manufactured in this country.

It makes perfect sense to me to have labor laws to keep us from abusing people for the purpose of capitalism. It makes no sense to me to have these laws and then import from countries that do not have these same human rights. It makes total sense to me to set up environmental standards in manufacturing but I get confused when we then import from other countries that do not follow these standards. After all, it is one earth. Not like pollution stays in a mushroom over the particular site that doesn't follow any such policies  I just can't see how we can compete with that nor achieve any of the goals of a better humanity and environment with these current practices. Either way, I would like to see more citizens kicking around ideas because I can guarantee that ideas for future growth are not going to come from our government. No matter who is in charge.

David


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

*Charles* - I won't give you a kick. But give me a list of people that you want to work for. I would be more than happy to give them a kick if they won't give a man with your character a shot


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Protecting businesses from foriegn competition sounds like a good idea, but it won't work. Just imagine a law in the seventies that prevented us from buying foreign cars. Everything made in Detroit in the late seventies was an over priced joke. The Japanese made better cars, shipped them over seas, and sold them for less money. Naturally, our auto manufacturers couldn't compete. If they had been allowed a monopoly on the car market, we would be forced to buy whatever junk they made regardless of the price. Now we are building cars that are as good, for about the same price. You can buy a Chevy because it's a good car, not just to be patriotic. The human rights, environmental protections, and government regulations are driving American companies over seas already. They have to out source whatever they can to turn a profit. If you can find someone that will make a satisfactory product for half the amount that you can, you better buy it, that's just good business. You can keep paying your employees the same as before, selling an over-priced and inferior product, right up until you file bankruptcy. If you manage to trash a big enough company, the government will bail you out, otherwise you, and all of your employees, will be looking for a job.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Very true that monopolies would be bad and very few companies would have been able to develop the infrastructure for automobiles in the 70s and the big three would have killed anyone attempting to try (history actually proves this). However, I am not talking about 1 or 2 companies being responsible for manufacturing items dealing with national heritage. Competition would be allowed in the American market. Other countries already practice this. Japan and China do not fly flags in their country that were made anywhere else. I believe Germany will not import items involving their natural heritage from other countries. I do understand that regulations have made things more expensive but if the same qualifications were made for products imported, the cost ratio would be much different and it would not be as lucrative to have an overseas company. And while I hear many complaints of the "greedy" American who is growing fat on welfare or on union salaries, I do not know anyone living like that. My social circles must be smaller than most others.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Competition within America created the big three. There have been over a hundred car makers in the US. Most of them died out because people weren't buying what they were selling. Several of them merged many years ago to form Chrysler and GM, and over the years, they, as well as Ford, have swallowed up several other companies. The strongest survived and the weak ones disappeared. When there was no competition left, they got complacent. When the gas crunch an emissions laws crippled horsepower, they kept building the same big river barges they had been building since the fifties, but now with weak, pathetic motors.It took foreign competition to get them back in the game. Your argument that we should raise the price of foreign goods, to allow ours to compete on a level playing field, doesn't really make sense. We have screwed ourselves with over-regulation, we can't make up for that by screwing them, too. They'll just put such high tariffs on our goods that we won't be able to export anything. We can do a total trade embargo, but it won't work either. *They* can live without our cars, but *we* can't live without their TVs. The public outcry would be deafening. We can boost our economy by voluntarily buying American made goods. Trying to force it on people will just backfire again.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Randy, I didn't say one word about raising the price of foreign competition. I stated that we should not import goods from manufacturers that do not follow the same human right and environmental policies that we demand from the manufacturers in this country.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

And, just for clarification, this topic was originally a discussion regarding products related to our national symbolism or heritage. The automobile industry, I don't believe, is a fitting comparison.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

We are free to do that all by ourselves already. All we have to do is buy American. It is not our business to tell other countries how to run their own lives. Refusing to allow import of their goods, because they don't choose to subject themselves to our way of thinking, is even worse, than trying to tax them into fairness. I'm sorry I missed your point.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Not a problem Randy. We all have our opinions.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

we have the best politicians money can buy and china has the deepest pockets right now.i like american pie but i really like peach cobbler while listing to Bob Seager's ,Against the wind, those were the days.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Eddie. I will try to get the image of an LJ with a plate of cobbler dancing in his underwear to Seger in his shop out of my head as quickly as possible


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

How many flags are you planning to sell anyway? If this whole discussion is about kickstarting the economy, every one of us running out and buying an American made flag, won't make a bit of difference. The auto industry is not a fitting comparison because it actually does matter. I thought you were using flags as an example for a wider discussion. If the whole topic is just about selling flags, I'm sorry I wasted my time. You were right at the top. It's not a logical idea at all, it's just another feel good solution.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

My F-350 KR was built in Arlington Texas. The Corvette was built in Bowling Green, Kentucky.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I am sorry Randy, I thought the original post I made detailed my point. I don't really know how else to describe my thought line than what I already illustrated at the beginning. I am not going into business to manufacture flags. As far as a feel good solution goes, I would rather offer that than a feel rotten complaint.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

its not hard if you try thats what John Lennon said no he was singing about something else. its just those dang splinters keep getting in my bear feet LOL i do buy usa as much as possible but greed and the love of money is behind much.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Make it the color of money and you got two Tom Cruise moments in as many posts Eddie


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

And ….... My ice cream is made in Brenham Texas!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Viking, where is the pie? This thread is all about the pie


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh? I make my own …. in Colorado County Texas. Thought was a given?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

It's all Neil's fault. His pie got me thinkin' about ice cream.










This is not pie ….. in Texas.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I see a "your ice cream is on my pie…" joke in the near future…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

ice cream goes good with cobbler and its hard to beat bule bell.man i,m just tring not to covet my neighabor stuff a F-350 and vette and a pretty wife you are doing something right .just kidding Vicking. David i think most people see what your saying and want to change the system of doing thing but the money is a strong animal there in Washington DC i spent most of 20 years in politics and its all about money conclusion i came to. politicians aren,t bad they are public servants .i think that's mostly a by gone product now they are servants to themself or the one who pays them the most .


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

This could have been my Avatar?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually Eddie, based on the responses given, I would say very few get what I am saying at all. Which is ok, text is not always the best way to communicate an idea. Which is why I am totally good with this post falling apart in pie crust, American or otherwise


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

humor is sometime all we can muster up maybe that's not a good thing i don't know but i do know that Michigan has taken more of its share of this bad economy and i hope it dose turn around .


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry Eddy. Trying to keep it light. Sometimes (almost always) these non-woodworking things go nuclear.

It has been relatively quiet for a couple of weeks in the absence of one of the flame artists. The peace has been very pleasant.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

No apologies needed Rick. I prefer the conversation go light as adverse to the other insanity. Let them eat cake! errr… pie!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree 100% with you David. Here is another link that I have, and I buy my flags from all the time. I bought their 20' telescoping pole over 10 years ago, and it's awesome! http://www.uncommonflagpoles.com/ My opinion on our economy is as simple as this: Bring back OUR manufacturing jobs, period!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Rick*:

That (upper one) is a DARNED nice picture of a classic combo.

I mean … like peas+carrots, Bogey+Bacall, liver+onions (yuck), or burger+fries.

And everything IS bigger in Texas !!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I started a consulting and engineering business back in the early nineties. Did a lot of new product development work. Was averaging a new product launch every 6 to 8 weeks. I positioned myself to become an OEM supplier to the companies that I brought in as clients. I established manufacturing both in house and with contract manufacturers. I was content to accept 25% to 30% gross margins for the work I did.

After a few years, some of the products were successful enough to begin large volume overseas production. What an eye opener that was! I established relationships in foreign countries and set up manufacturing as an OEM representative and importer to my clients. What used to cost me $1 to make in the USA, now cost me $0.12 to make in China. My worst GM was 363% - and that was after a 50% cost reduction to my client.

Is it any wonder that Walmart sells so much overseas made stuff? Why would anyone accept 30% to 100% gross margins in the USA when you can get 300% to 500% gross margins sending Dollars to China?

I realized that even though it could make me rich beyond my dreams, I would not support the bankrupting of this great country.

Whatever we need to do to figure this out, we need to start doing it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*NEIL*
dang Neil you were making me hungry til the liver and onion guess i'll just go out and get some louisiana crawfish, corn on the cob and potatos and beer .

*Roger*
thanks for the link i was going to get a flag pole fot the yard i'll go with this one for sure.

*DS251*

your a good man ,the good book say ''the love of money is the root of all evil'' i figured that couldn't be so but now as i'm old and seen more of this world i believe it. it becomes a lot of peoples god they get past profit into greed. one time i was in Detroit at a meeting as an adviser to some union leaders no big part really just knew the some of the facts and figures of the issues at hand.the party that we were meeting with was laying off 62,000 people a lot of them permanenty the company was making money lots of it just that this CEO would get a big stock option and bounes . at a break from this meeting i meet him in the hall way and asked why i told him which i knew he was wealthy with way more money than he would spend in his life time and he said it was none of my business how much money he made.we manged to save all but about 6000 of these jobs just so that this guy could get some more money in his pocket. that was the time i knew what the love of money meant to some people.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Neil;

Liver & onions …..... Ymmmmmm, love em. BUT, have to go have lunch at Luby's about once a month to have L&O's. LOML doesn't like the smell in the house and have not figured out a way to fix on the smoker.

Are you out of harms way with the fires west of Denver?

Bigger in Texas …......... Mostly!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread is about - - uh - - what?


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

It is about improving the economy through the consumption of pie and ice cream Jim. Get with the program will you? Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

It is about improving the economy through the consumption of pie and ice cream Jim. Get with the program will you? Isn't it obvious? 

Joke about if you want to. BUT!!! It's about the Labour costs of Producing a Product. SO! You're "Dead In The Water". Why is that so hard to uderstand?? FLAGS are the least of your "Economic Worries".

So! "Get with the Progrem" and figure out what your REAL PROBLEMS are.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Rick, I am not making flags nor was that ever my intention so I am not, as you put it, dead in the water. What I have learned is that few people actually read a post before commenting and will often aggressively (and negatively I might add) pursue a topic even if

a. They didn't read the post.
b. The answer (right or wrong) has no impact on their lives.
c. They have no real knowledge of the topic but a highly under developed opinion.

So feel free to express whatever you wish. I, myself, will probably keep my eye out for a raspberry pie ala mode.

David


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

First, the stock market rewards investors much more for short term fluctuations than long term business acumen. I've worked in a couple of companies that have torn themselves apart because investors were clamoring for the stock to move. This isn't my opinion, we were expressly told that our ridiculously low payroll/supply budgets, simultaneous with the company slashing departments (even sales), were intended to artificially boost profits for the quarter because investors were restless. Again the next quarter, etc. The company was profiting prior but afterward-- was deeply in the red because sales had plummeted, we simply did not have the labor or sales staff to service our customers so they went elsewhere. Short term gains destroyed long term profitability, that company was eventually sold and the trademark a memory.

Consumer spending is the fuel for the economy but with more people in lower paying service jobs due to technological improvements and the considerable emphasis on cheap labor (not to restore lost profits but to boost CEO pay and fluctuate stock) have run our consumer gas tank almost dry.

We cannot fix the economy because those who have the ability are unwilling. As they are negatively affected through downward sales they simply find more ways to cut costs, buy politicians who give them government subsidies and find new international markets in which to grow. Our economy is a vehicle driven by addicts with no concern for the car but only for the next fix.

One thing that could have near term reward is focusing on alternative fuels. Chances are we will not replace petroleum for centuries because it is used in so many products from livestock feed to plastics but we could drastically reduce our dependence on petro fuel with alternatives like biodeisel. This would redirect a lot of money back into the American economy and create many more jobs than domestic drilling or pipelines.

A two tier capital gains tax that was hefty (50%) on short term gains and light (15%) on long term (5 years) gains would help to encourage long term planning over short term self destructive tendencies.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

There are still US flags made in the USA, but instead of costing $5, they are about $20 for a 3×5.
I like the idea of making state flags in the state only but there is too much lobbying for off shore manufacturing to have a chance.

Well you all know we farmed most of our factory job off shore so the business owners can reap high profits from cheap labor and avoid taxes by locating the headquarters off shore. As if that was not bad enough for all those laid off factory workers, I have heard that we have two big bridge building jobs- one in California for over a billion dollars and they were awarded to Chinese companies who will bring Chinese labor over here to construct them.
Now they are going after our local jobs that cannot be done in China. We are being sold out and with these kinds of things going on, there is little hope of our middle class coming back or our economy improving.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

I like the pie made in my home the best, topped with ice cream "grown locally". I drive an American made Dodge Grand Caravan (Canadian made, but Canada is part of America). My son's Hyundai was built in Alabama. But I also drive an Isuzu. My Dell computer was made in places all over the world, as was my Apple iPod.

As for American flags made in the USA, Dixie Flag Manufacturing a family business that started in San Antonio, Texas, in 1958, just like me! [Not an endorsement, but a good example]


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Bluebell Ice Cream

http://bluebell.com/

Originally made at "The Creamery" in Brenham Texas USA

Now also made in Broken Arrow, Oklahoma USA and Sylacauga, Alabama USA


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Kronbergs' Flags and Flagpoles ….. Made in Houston, Texas USA

http://www.kronbergsflagsandflagpoles.com/


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, Ok, Ok - - - any kind of pie that's under a glob of real farm-type 100% cream right out of the cow and churned into what is known as REAL icecream - any flavor - just like we used to make on the Sunday family dinners.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Even the Pop Culture and ïndustrialists insist we outsource things-
Like the entrepreurial show Shark Tank

*The Shark Tank "Made in America" Controversy*

Posted on February 6, 2012 by Shark Tank Ratings 
One of the entrepreneurs appearing on the January 27th episode of Shark Tank didn't receive any investment offers from the Sharks based on the founder's refusal to consider having his product manufactured outside the US in order to reduce costs. His product is a handy rack attachment for a pick-up truck that allows drivers to carry more stuff. It retails for around $300.

This morning on Fox & Friends, Donny McCall, founder of Invis-a-Rack, was interviewed about this growing controversy. Why would investors (aka sharks) "insist" he outsource his manufacturing in order to increase profits. Doesn't it make more sense to keep the jobs in the US to help rebuild our stagnant economy?

At least Kiersten our LJ member was successful on the show
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25737
But so long as you struggle to get capital to create american jobs - this economy will remain stagnant

*And lemon meringue is the best pie ;-)*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/01/18/mortgage-refis-assistance/

Main Street taxpayers have bailed out Wall Street. Now it's time for Wall Street to return the favor by footing the bill to help millions of honorable Main Street borrowers pay lower interest rates on their mortgages…

Not going to hold my breath…


----------

